#ubuntu-my 2011-10-10
<wis3v0yag3r> Siapa admin LoCo Team yang akan datang?
#ubuntu-my 2011-10-11
<zulfahmee> ubuntu boleh install x software autocad, solidworks, CATIA, 3ds max, Mechanical Desktop.
<zulfahmee> dan inventor
<zulfahmee> susah la mcm nie
<zulfahmee> xdek org ke
<zulfahmee> ke semua g lunch
<makpiah> hello
<makpiah> zzz
<wis3v0yag3r> ell0
<meng> wis3v0yag3r: bye!
<wis3v0yag3r> meng, y bye?
<meng> no one at home
<wis3v0yag3r> where r u goin'
<meng> bot toking cock here
<wis3v0yag3r> :D
<meng> seriously, people already moved on to FB or G+
<meng> IRC is a good place for CP though
<wis3v0yag3r> how bout ubuntu 11.10 release party in KL
<wis3v0yag3r> CP? wat do u means?
<meng> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApOgEE --> ask him
<meng> CP is CP la
<wis3v0yag3r> ntah aku x paham lansung
<meng> don't be tainted by the evils of the interwebs
<wis3v0yag3r> 0wh, ok..x3
<wis3v0yag3r> :p
<meng> wis3v0yag3r: oh, subscribe to mailing list also
<wis3v0yag3r> meng, ok thx bro..
<wis3v0yag3r> :D
<meng> meanwhile fedora-my has to decide on what to do for Fedora 17 Meaty Goodness
<wis3v0yag3r> 0wh, yea.. gud 2 hear..
<wis3v0yag3r> i've try fedora 14 before
<wis3v0yag3r> but, x berapa syok sbb cmd nye berbeza ckit dgn ubuntu
<meng>  pkg manager commands je yg lain
<wis3v0yag3r> hmm, tp sya ni ubuntu beginer so x byk yg sya tau bout linux cmd
<meng> semua pun n00b dulu tau skrng pun
<wis3v0yag3r> @ my work place x sampai 10 org yg gna linux/ opensource
<meetingology> wis3v0yag3r: Error: "my" is not a valid command.
<meng> i used to work in a FLOSS company, and they all use Windows anyway
<wis3v0yag3r> hahaha, cabaran tu meng..
<meng> i waz all alone at the time, with Fedora 13
<wis3v0yag3r> hu..hu..
<meng> the place is alright la, but boss die pun cam tak suka sgt dgn I, and cam walaupun lagi senang nak pakai SSH dan telnet kat Linux pun, nak pakai windows jugak
<meng> lagi lol, when I baru tahu they sponsor MYOSS Conference tahun ni
<wis3v0yag3r> 0wh, mcm ea..
<wis3v0yag3r> mcm tu ea..
<wis3v0yag3r> okay jga
<meng> so yeah, better you punya tempat than tempat yang pakai OSS, tapi jiwa takde 
<wis3v0yag3r> yup, tu la pasal bro..
<meng> cam letih je nak masuk balik dalam IT
<meng> jaded would be a better word, but yeah
<wis3v0yag3r> skrg da ramai yg juga yg ikut2 sya gna ubuntu kat sini
<wis3v0yag3r> sja nak cuba2 pastu buang balik stick kat windows
<meng> lagi baik try dari tak try langsung
<meng> i pun kena guna windows banyak jugak
<wis3v0yag3r> yeah, u're rite.
<meng> game la, GPS, iPad phone semua pakai Windows
<wis3v0yag3r> X cuba maka X kan tau..
<wis3v0yag3r> yup, tp ramai jga skrg yg da beralih angin ke android
<meng> Andoid tu murah
<meng> kalau ade duit tu, masuk la duit Apple
<wis3v0yag3r> murah?? knp lak?
<meng> mana ade iphone harga RM500++ je?
<wis3v0yag3r> ermm, ok ngerti tu..
<meng> dan, takle nak pirate windows kat phone pun
<wis3v0yag3r> meng, I'm away 4 awhile got something to do..,
<meng> pi la, tgk film biru kot
<wis3v0yag3r> mne ade, baek nyer line woah..
<meng> i join tgk film blu jugak
<wis3v0yag3r> tp I suke kuning
<wis3v0yag3r> aka BERSIH... eh..
<wis3v0yag3r> sensitif beb
<meng> wat you waiting for, pi la
<wis3v0yag3r> ok
#ubuntu-my 2011-10-12
<mfauzirahman> ejat :
<mfauzirahman> pehal plak nak cari acc SC?
<ejat> nak bayar visa 
<ejat> huru hara … 1st belajaq nak pie us
<mfauzirahman> hahaha...susah tue
<mfauzirahman> nak kena bayar mcmne?
<ejat> apo yang susah ? 
<ejat> online .. 
<ejat> kalau x bleh x pe la .. 
 * ejat sbb malas nak gie manual … 
<mfauzirahman> oooo...sama gak...nak aku bayokan pun ko kena bankin manual gak...hahahaha
<mfauzirahman> baik bank in direct aje ke sana
<yap> detail untuk server nih ?? 
<ejat> nak cari masa nak ke SC 
<ejat> adeh … 
<ejat> pastu plak invitation letter x dpt lagi 
<ejat> flight pun x booking lagi 
<mfauzirahman> oooo...masak gak tue...x dpt letter mcmne nak pegi
<mfauzirahman> ApOgEE pun sama gak ke?
<ejat> x la .. 
<ejat> tatau la dr MY sape lagi .. 
<ejat> kemungkinan besar patik sorang je kut 
<ejat> dpt management ok je … 
<ejat> tp kalau ade letter tu kire senang skit waktu interview ngn embassy
<ejat> yap : details pe ? 
<mfauzirahman> tunggu letter aje laa...x dpt x yah laa pegi
<ejat> uish .. 
<ejat> pergi UDS n ade unoffical meeting gak kat sane .. ngn director market development … 
<ejat> misi perjuangan utk negara tu … 
 * ejat pokes ak47suk1 
<yap> server diew ??
<ejat> ?
 * ejat pang mfauzirahman 
<ejat> boleh ke ? nanti i cdm balik $$ kat anda 
<ejat> hehe .. kalau x boleh x pe la .. 
<mypapit> wtf  adlan 
<mypapit> wtf mfauzirahman 
<mfauzirahman> wtf everybody
<mfauzirahman> ade sesape yg masih menghitung hari?...hahahaha
<mfauzirahman> 1 day 15 hours 18 minutes
<adlan> wtf mypapit 
<mypapit> hahahaha
<mypapit> adlan, sux2
#ubuntu-my 2011-10-13
<adired> hye
<mfauzirahman> ejat : ApOgEE mana?
<mfauzirahman> hehehe...sian dia
<ak47suk1> :))
<ak47suk1> party bot ada ka?
<EgyParadox> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ 
<EgyParadox> oneiric final release
#ubuntu-my 2011-10-14
<Tiago> ALguem ae fala portugues ou ingles
<Tiago> SOmeone speak portuguese our inglish
<ApOgEE> salam all
<ApOgEE> ejat: !ping
<ApOgEE> yo ak47suk1 
<ApOgEE> elo jemparing hyperair sweemeng_ 
<sweemeng_> ApOgEE, yo
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<ApOgEE> mlm ni ubuntu lepaking session... A&W PJ depan Amcorp Mall
<sweemeng_> malasnya
<sweemeng_> tak cakap awal
<ApOgEE> jam 9 malam
 * sweemeng_ need to go to work
<sweemeng_> go back home
<sweemeng_> go to work pulak >.<||
<sweemeng_> ada plan
<ApOgEE> sweemeng_: hehehe.... last minute punya plan
<ApOgEE> ooo... takpe, 
<sweemeng_> can do hang out dengan google +
<ApOgEE> no preblem
<sweemeng_> ok
<sweemeng_> start hangout malam
<sweemeng_> me start watching
<ApOgEE> hehehe... hangout kat sini pun ok
<ApOgEE> sweemeng_: sekarang keje apa? bisnes baru?
<sweemeng_> keje century lagi
<ApOgEE> kata dah resign?
<sweemeng_> resign take effect january
<sweemeng_> 3 month otice
<ApOgEE> hoh... lambat lagi
<ApOgEE> patutla
<sweemeng_> yeah la
<sweemeng_> then nak cuti lama
<sweemeng_> lol
<sweemeng_> tak nak jadi orang it
<sweemeng_> cari tanah
<sweemeng_> jadi petani
<sweemeng_> lagi baik
<sweemeng_> lol
<ApOgEE> wohooo sweemeng_ idea yang bagus
<ApOgEE> petani yang pandai IT, pasti lebih berjaya
<ApOgEE> guna hi-tech untuk menjimatkan masa dan meningkatkan produktiviti. sebab programmer biasanya malas dan tak suka buat repetitive work, sbb tu dia tulis scripts
<ApOgEE> hehehehe
<sweemeng_> guna arduino
<sweemeng_> lol
<ApOgEE> yeah!!!, i like
<ApOgEE> guna arduino untuk letak baja, siram pokok on-time
<sweemeng_> then nak tengok cukup baja ke
<sweemeng_> cukup air ke
<sweemeng_> buka tablet, tengok data dari arduino
<sweemeng_> lol
<ApOgEE> piezometer la
 * sweemeng_ just remember his garden system that he need to make
<sweemeng_> lol
<ApOgEE> boleh cek kelembapan tanah
<sweemeng_> ah ah
<ApOgEE> kepadatan air dalam tanah
<ApOgEE> isk apa ayat daa
<sweemeng_> gardenbot.org
<ApOgEE> ke ke ke... ketinggian paras air dalam tanah kot
<sweemeng_> back to work
<sweemeng_> not that i am in mood to
<ApOgEE> sweemeng_: pastu system tu dah siap, boleh jual sayur dan jual system
<ApOgEE> hahaha
<sweemeng_> haha
<ApOgEE> 2 dalam 1
<ApOgEE> panggil aku keje ngan ko la pastu
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<sweemeng_> haha
<ApOgEE> sweemeng_: programmable garden... sounds cool
<ApOgEE> sounds geek... LOL
<sweemeng_> it is fun
<sweemeng_> got arduino
<sweemeng_> got termomet
<sweemeng_> thermometer
<sweemeng_> just a matter of starting
<sweemeng_> lol
<ApOgEE> sweemeng_: the page says 'windows only' currently. but I'm very sure you can do it in linux http://gardenbot.org/howTo/computer/
<ApOgEE> and then, there will be... linuxgardenbot.org hehehe
<ApOgEE> or freebsd
<ApOgEE> or wtf
<ApOgEE> .... lolz
<sweemeng_> ApOgEE, really?
<sweemeng_> it is just arduino
<sweemeng_> the client program is serial
<sweemeng_> text
 * sweemeng_ don't see it as a problem
<ApOgEE> sweemeng_: perhaps, it is the graphs what so ever... i don't see it a problem either. just do it
<sweemeng_> yeah
<sweemeng_> got too much project at hand
<sweemeng_> lol
<ApOgEE> lol
<sweemeng_> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=Open+the+pod+door+hal
<mfauzirahman> ejat : bila bertolak ke taiping?
<ejat> tgu rakan kat rnr sg buloh pkl 9
<mfauzirahman> join ngeteh dulu laa...hahaha
<ApOgEE> ejat: sg. buloh?
<ApOgEE> ejat: takleh singgah mlm ni? singgah kejap pun xpe, aku bwk baju ko... hehehehe
<ApOgEE> wtf mypapit 
<ApOgEE> mypapit: apa bikini?
<ApOgEE> mypapit: jadi ke nak beli t-shirt tu?
<wis3v0yag3r> Salam..,
<wis3v0yag3r> sape yg da try 0neiric 0celot? camne ok tak
<Bunntut> Hohooo
<Bunntut> Mncari pakar sambilan..
#ubuntu-my 2011-10-15
<blindspot> lintas langsung release party ubuntu n9
<ak47suk1> testing 123
<wiseqnet> 2pm release party Sitiawan, perak
<ak47suk1> lambat lagi
<wiseqnet> MakLan, mne ni X muncul2
<ak47suk1> wiseqnet: update kat loco nye event
<ak47suk1> untuk perak
<wiseqnet> yup, I'l try the best
<ak47suk1> n9 tgh start :D
<wiseqnet> X tau bape org yg nk mai tu.,
<ak47suk1> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ak47suk1> !patience
<lubotu2> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mfauzirahman> bebudak perak dah on ke?
<mfauzirahman> wtf all
<mfauzirahman> release party kat perak ape cer?
<virusz> howdy
<virusz> not many user for ubuntu in malaysia
<ApOgEE> yo meng 
<ApOgEE> hi all
<meng> ApOgEE: CD Ubuntu laku jugak ni
<meng> tgk orang volunteer hantar CD utk free ni
<ApOgEE> yup, hari ni ejat pegi pasang ubuntu kat netbook 1 malaysia for students
<ApOgEE> memang semakin laku
<ApOgEE> Oneiric Ocelot dah order, belum sampai lagi
<meng> ApOgEE: kau ade lolyat forums account?
<ApOgEE> hola ejat 
<ApOgEE> meng: ada, jarang2 login.. hehehe
<meng> kalau ade event, tolong annouce kat thread tu
<meng> kalau tak si cocooh tu pokai je hantar CD utk orang
<ejat> pokai ? 
<ejat> itu da menjadi adat resam .. x boleh nak cakap loco boleh bagi CDs .. 
<ejat> dpt pun brape kerat jerk 
<ejat> bg cd burn or passing the ISO jerk la .. 
<ejat> kat sini pun SKMM yg buatkan bootable USB ... utk budak2 tu .. tp x bagi la ... kena return balik 
 * ejat pang ApOgEE
* ejat changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my |
<ejat> ApOgEE:  kat website x sempat nak tukar countdown 
<ejat> siap da lepas .. 
<virusz> hye all
<ejat> virusz: hi .. 
<virusz> da makin ramai yang guna linux skrg
<ApOgEE> meng: lol... that was my 1st post in lowyat forum... 
<ApOgEE> ;p
<meng> linux kat handset ade la
<virusz> korang ade guna jupiter tak?
<ApOgEE> ejat: LOL
<ApOgEE> ejat: takpe, nanti aku bagi CD free, burn sendiri... hahahaha
<meng> i biasa pakai LYF beli benda pun
<meng> tau buat live usb station, tapi kat USB port tu ade lubang buntut
<meng> for the lolz
<ApOgEE> lol
<virusz> ejat:ko ade guna jupiter tak lam 11.10 ade perubahan tak pada life battery
<meng> masih ingat lagi, my install of Warty ade Gnome splash, 5 buntut wanita buat logo ubuntu
<ApOgEE> yo virusz .... salam perkenalan
<virusz> yo apegee
<meng> virusz: rompak rumah ApOgEE ade ubuntu cd je
<virusz> salam
<ApOgEE> hahahaha.. meng baju ubuntu pun ada
<virusz> hehehehhe
<virusz> korang da upgrade ke 11.10 tak?
<virusz> aku nak tanye pasal jupiter..sebab lepas install ade masalah dengan usb modeswitch
<meng> jupiter tu modem 3g ke?
<virusz> bukan
<virusz> application
<virusz> utk tingkatkan battery life utk laptop
<virusz> tapi lepas aku install ade masalah dengan modeswitch
<meng> ade application cam tu, its called offandpikeluar
<meng> boleh install dgn sudo apt-get install offandpikeluar
<virusz> aku guna jupiter...semua elok...tapi ade masalah dengan usb switch...macam mane aku nak trace 
<virusz> jap aku abgi dmesg|tail
<virusz> 24.649782] init: plymouth-stop pre-start process (1276) terminated with status 1
<virusz> sebelum ni takde after install jadi macam ni plak
<ApOgEE> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150313048311603.341523.630801602&l=7fb90a31a3&type=1
<ApOgEE> yeay!!
<ApOgEE> iklan baju ubuntu ... hehehhee
<virusz> hehehe
<virusz> subang pun da ade sekarang..da start jual
<ApOgEE> subang?
<virusz> ak ah
<virusz> subang logo ubuntu
<ApOgEE> ooo... nice
<virusz> kaler gold
<ApOgEE> aweqs2 ubuntu
<virusz> aweq2 ubuntu tak cantik..aritu aku ade jupe..beberape org user ubuntu...muka nerd
<virusz> hehehehe
<meng> Sharifah Nor Azean Syed Mahadzir Al-Yahya --> ni add nerds kat G+ ni
<meng> bukannya kenal pun, lama I dah tak tgk TV da. 
<virusz> hehehe
<meng> virusz: jgn sindir kita org ni beb
<virusz> huh?
<virusz> sindir?
<virusz> mane ade...
<virusz> sorry bro
<virusz> heheheh
<meng> i knew sindir was not quite it
<meng> but yeah, ingatkan G+ tu penuh dgn geeks je. mentah mentah bukannya FB pun
<virusz> hhehehe
<virusz> anyway its good to have a lot of linux user nowadays
<virusz> got something to share at least...
<meng> share bertapa susah nye dapat awek 3D
<virusz> hehehhe
<meng> ade yang dah mengalah dan menyukai 2D pulak
<virusz> tak cukup rqmnt to yang jadi 2d plak tu
<meng> 2D best, tak buat bising, kurang belanja, kurang penjagaan nya
<meng> and akan cute selamanya
<virusz> hehe...tp kurang sexy
<meng> 2D lagi la sexy
<meng> 3D tu, dah tua tu hodoh
<virusz> gnome-shell jela evergreen 
<virusz> but if 3d how to make up....tkdela hodoh
 * ApOgEE tengok kat terminal... x nampak 3D pun
<virusz> hehehe...nice
<meng> 3D tu perempuan sebenar la
<virusz> yeke?
<virusz> ingatkn metaphor jer
<meng> ikut terminologi orang otaku la
 * ApOgEE is using irssi v0.8.14
<meng> 3D tu perempuan dunia nyata, 2D tu character kat anime/kartun
<virusz> hahahaha
<ApOgEE> meng: 4D tu apa pulak?
<ApOgEE> hehehehe
<virusz> salah phm daaa...thot u were saying bout unity 2d/3d
<meng> tu takde
<meng> awek 3D tu jadi Unity pulak
<virusz> once in a while kene jugak ade 3d if not...
<virusz> hahahahah
<meng> ni belajar kat sekolah ni susah jugak ni
<meng> tapi 3D desktop best
<meng> tapi utk berlagak je, lepas tu pakai tanpa Compiz dan effects
<meng> ApOgEE: 4D tu utk buat duit la
<meng> beli ekor ma
<virusz> hahahaha
<meng> virusz: yg dmesg tu lagi baik post kat pastebin, biar abang2 tu tgk
<virusz> oh ok..tkpe...aku tgh try slackware nmpk macam ade solution...tq
<virusz> meng u da upgrade ke 11.10 ke?
<meng> i ni org fedora
<virusz> fedoa pun i guna gak
<virusz> lovelock
<meng> camni la OSS Malaysia, ade camp tapi semua pun pakai org lain punya benda
<meng> Fedora 17 codename:Beefy Goodness
<ApOgEE> huhu
<virusz> da ade 17 ke?
<meng> nak sangat buat launch party dgn BBQ
<meng> takde, 16 pun tak keluar lagi
 * ApOgEE masih guna fedora 14 ... lol lagi
<virusz> tu la pasal...
<ApOgEE> BBQ kat mana?
<ApOgEE> meng: lokasi?
<meng> tak tahu la, hampir setahun lagi baru lauch
<meng> tahun depan je
<virusz> pardus pun cantik
<meng> 16 pun takde plan nak buat ape, ni pulak nak cakap ttg 17 
<virusz> heheh... ade fed user gathering ke?kalau ade gath ape korang diskus
<meng> last time pi tgk filem ni kat office Inigo http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Princess_Bride
<virusz> hhehehe
<meng> buat lepak je kat opis Izhar @ Inigo consulting
<meng> camtu la the last 2 releases
<virusz> heheheh.....okla tu at least ade jugak
<meng> tapi tak tahu skrng ni, Subang Empire tutup pulak
<virusz> ak ah..ape citer pasal tu...meletup siap
<meng> Inigo to character dalam filem tu
<virusz> maksud aku...subang empire?ape citer?
<meng> http://www.internetnews.com/blog/skerner/fedora-17-will-be-a-beefy-miracle.html
<meng> http://www.themalaysianinsider.com/malaysia/article/explosion-rips-through-empire-gallery-four-hurt/
<virusz> hehehe siap bagi link..tq
<virusz> hehehee
<meng> org lupak tutup gas ni
<virusz> aku ingat kene sabotaj
<meng> tapi tutup sampai bulan 11 -12 kot
<ApOgEE> ok, esok ubuntu party, jalan2 kat pameran buku... cari buku geek sikit... kalo ada
<ApOgEE> kawan aku kata buku hardcover yg harga ratus2 pun dapat 12 ringgit je
<ApOgEE> esok last day
<ApOgEE> meng: amacam?
<meng> amacam ape?
<ApOgEE> ok ke idea aku?
<ApOgEE> hehehehe
<meng> tambah air + snek okla
<ApOgEE> http://www.bigbadwolfbooks.com/
<ApOgEE> kat Serdang... jom
<ApOgEE> esok
<ApOgEE> meng: ok, air & snek kita lepak cari gerai la pastu... hehehe
<meng> dah pi dah, BBW tu
<meng> nak slack je la, seharian ni i jadi tukang baiki benda kat rumah je
<virusz> watchout BBW got two meaning.... :)
<ApOgEE> meng: hahaha... best tak?
<ApOgEE> virusz: apa maksud lain?
<meng> okla tu, ade member, makan and buku
<virusz> jgnla tanye...censored
<virusz> hahahahha
<meng> BBW i maksudkan sale tu la
<virusz> tau
<virusz> hahaha
<ApOgEE> lol... 
<virusz> BBW bigbadwolf
<virusz> and another one B** B**** W****
<ApOgEE> meng: beli buku apa?
<meng> pergi tgk ke, kakak i yg kaya tu beli buku
<virusz> okla meng and apogee...
<virusz> have a nice day
<virusz> got to go already...
<meng> lagi jimat i, bace ade apa die bli
<meng> pi la berak ke, tgk film biru ke
<ApOgEE> ok virusz 
<virusz> going for snooker
<virusz> c'est la vie..
<virusz> chiowww
<ApOgEE> virusz: jom la setable
<virusz> wahh
<virusz> terer ke?
<virusz> aku tak pernah kalah lagi
<virusz> kelana jaya
<ApOgEE> lama dah tak saukyu...
<virusz> hehehehe
<virusz> lucky ball
<meng> kelana jaya tu kat kelana business park ye?
<ApOgEE> takat jimmy white kelana jaya, jom...
<virusz> bukan depan station putra lrt dekat king crab
<ApOgEE> hehehe... virusz aku dah lama giler x main
<virusz> hehhhehee
<virusz> pancinggg...
<meng> tu mayang mas 
<ApOgEE> tapi kalo dua tiga table, boleh dapat que balik kot...
<meng> i tinggal dekat tu je
<virusz> kelana jaya la tu...hahaha...ade duk situ her
<virusz> aku pun same
<virusz> hahhaa....
<ApOgEE> virusz: betul ni... aku lama dah tak main. kalah table takpe, aku belanje
<virusz> aku bole aje .....sekali sekala gambling...tak salah
<ApOgEE> virusz: bukan gambling... belanje kenkawan bersukan
<virusz> hahahahahaaha
<virusz> best of 3
<meng> ish ish, snooker /= gambling
<virusz> no la..gambling not allowed
<ApOgEE> no no ... snooker != gambling
<virusz> sportmanship..if kalah belanja kawan
<virusz> jgn burukkan sukan indoor...snooker just for fun and extra pocket money
<virusz> hahhahaahhaa
<ApOgEE> virusz: sudo apt-get install foobillard
<virusz> sudo apt-get naik_kete && sudo apt-get snooker
<ApOgEE> huh... ni mesti jenis cari makan punya... sayur aku kena saukiu ngan virusz nanti ni
<meng> i boleh naik besikal je, tapi larut malam sgt nak ride
 * ApOgEE kat pandan perdana... jauh woo
<virusz> takdela...aku pun da lame tak main...riley aku pun nakjual da
<virusz> looo
<virusz> u tau tak snooker taman shamelin?
<ApOgEE> huh... :speechless:
<ApOgEE> virusz: tau
<virusz> aku bole pg sana..
<virusz> sebab jauh kite main satu point 0.20..amcam?
<ejat> uish 
<virusz> alamak
<virusz> ade org baca
<ApOgEE> hehehe
 * ApOgEE lariiiii....
<virusz> hahahha
<virusz> sudo shutdown -h now
<meng> Konstabel Ejat disini
<virusz> hahahahah...scary...bad reputation
<virusz> if u datang taman shamelin..i ade sana....baju coklat and jeans...
<virusz> got to go....at least target malam ni...bole beli new external HDD 1TB
<meng> protip: beli HDD bogel + HDD dock
<meng> lagi murah dalam jangkamasa panjang
<meng> yay, i balik tgk anime je,
<ApOgEE> lolz
<biborn> ubuntu 11.10 ok x? byk bugs?
<virusz> ok..start from 1st day bole download aku dah guna
<virusz> bugs ade jugak tapi tgkla ko punye hardware macam mane
<virusz> skrg aku live from gnome-shell 11.10..unity quite slow response
<biborn> hmm..so ko pki gnome 3 ke?
<virusz> yup
<virusz> unity 3d ok jer...tapi aku just guna netbook so..response slow skit...lagipun tak suka interface dia
<virusz> ko skrg guna ape 11.04?
<biborn> x..
<biborn> aku guna 10.10
<virusz> 11.10 better hardware detection
<biborn> aritu ade install 11.04
<biborn> tp cm pelik je unity tu
<virusz> pastu apesal downgrade balik
<biborn> sbb...
<biborn> tu la
<biborn> unity
<virusz> oh ok
<virusz> try la 11.10 pastu install gnome-shell
<biborn> so unity baru nie ade improvement ke?
<virusz> cantik gak...bagi aku la..response pun laju
<virusz> unity baru..interface adela skit perubahan..
<virusz> dari segi package better
<biborn> gnome  x berat ke?
<virusz> takdela..ok je..aku guna netbook jer
<biborn> gnome 3*
<biborn> aku igt gnome3 lg berat dr unity tu pasal malas nak try
<virusz> at first aku install 11.10 pastu install gnome-shell
<virusz> takdela...aku guna kat netbook jer
<virusz> semua ok
<biborn> ooo
<biborn> so far
<virusz> aku dari 11.04 upgrade terus ke 11.10 tak buat fresh install pun
<biborn> bg ko la kan, unity dgn gnome3 mne lg best?
<biborn> aku penah pki unity kejap
<biborn> gnome3 x penah
<biborn> sbb malas nak try
<biborn> xde mase pon
<virusz> aku mmg suka gnome...
<biborn> so mne ko recommend?
<virusz> bagi aku gnome 3 mmg ok
<virusz> gnome 3
<biborn> hmm..
<virusz> aku tgk unity pun sakit ati jer
<biborn> ok la cmtu
<biborn> t aku try
<biborn> ko gne gnome 3.2 ke?
<virusz> ak ah dah ship sekali mase install
<virusz> sebab aku buat net install
<virusz> net upgrade 
<biborn> owh
<biborn> ko upgrade tros dari tenet?
<virusz> ak ah
<biborn> kalau tibe2 dc x problem ke?
<virusz> recommended by ubuntu to do that way
<virusz> takde masalah
<virusz> aku mase upgrade tu ade gak dc
<biborn> owh
<biborn> bukan ape
<virusz> pastu nanti install balik nanti dia continue kat mane yang da sangkut tu
<biborn> aku pki wireless broadband
<virusz> same la
<biborn> so line x berapa nak reliable sgt la
<virusz> aku guna usb modem jer
<biborn> upgrade pki byk bandwidth x?
<virusz> banyak gakla
<biborn> =.=
<biborn> tu malas tu
<virusz> heheheh
<biborn> lau buat cmtu seklai guna dah rugi
<biborn> lau download iso le guna byk kali
<virusz> aku upgrade time tido..bgn tido da reboot and da dekat login
<virusz> ehhhehe
<biborn> hahaha...login screen cm cantik je au tgk
<virusz> cantik gakla...
<virusz> tapi aku tak suka sgt kaler2 aku tukar jadi hitam
<virusz> hehehehe
<virusz> ko guna kat lappy gak ke?or pc?
<biborn> lappy je
<biborn> xde pc
<virusz> okla tu..
<virusz> tapi bagi aku pardus paling cantik...ubuntu ni sbb hardware support bagus...
<biborn> tukar dari unity ke gnome3 lame x?
<biborn> maksud aku penggunaan tenet tu
<virusz> lebih kurang dalam 200mb rasenye
<biborn> owh..boleh tahan
<biborn> apsal pardus cantik?
<virusz> 3-4jam gakla
<biborn> cm pelik je aku tgk pardus tu
<virusz> pelik ke?cantikla...installation mode senang
<biborn> penah pki pardus?
<virusz> aku triple boot
<virusz> ubuntu 11.10/archlinux/pardus
<biborn> apsal ko pki byk2 linux?
<biborn> sume linux lak tu
<virusz> testing...lagipun linux bukan guna space banyak
<biborn> owh
<virusz> kalau nak belaja aku saran guna archlinux...wiki dia org the best
<biborn> yeke?
<virusz> ak ah
<biborn> xpenah lak jenguk wiki
<biborn> haha
<biborn> jap nak tgk
<virusz> macam slackware
<virusz> heheheh
<virusz> archwiki
<virusz> banyak bole belaja
<biborn> arch yg baru nie dtg tros dgn gnome3 ea?
<virusz> ak ah
<virusz> gnome 3 da kuar da sebelum ni...cuma ubuntu adapt gnome 3 untuk release 11.10..
<virusz> sebab kernel pun da upgrade ke kernel 3.0 kan
<biborn> eh..ubuntu 11.10 pki gnome3 default ke?
<virusz> kernel baru ni ok gakla tapi ade gakla skit2 mende yang nak kene suaikan
<virusz> takla
<virusz> unity 2d/3d
<virusz> default 3d
<biborn> owh
<virusz> from terminal sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<virusz> atau dari soft cent
<biborn> malasnyer nak tggu2 nie
<virusz> hehehee
<virusz> nak tido upgrade la..esok da siap
<biborn> xpela aku nak try tgk dlu unity baru cmne
<virusz> ok gak tu
<biborn> mne tau ade chemistry ke
<biborn> hehehe
<virusz> ehheehhe
<biborn> aku dah 2 tahun lebih guna ubuntu
<biborn> tp still xleh nak tglkan windows
<virusz> harap2 adela...hehehehe...
<biborn> sbenanyer malas gak ank buat dual2 boot nie
<virusz> nape kene ade win
<virusz> kene
<biborn> hm
<biborn> aku kalau boleh nak gne 1 OS je
<virusz> linux da bole buat semua yang M$ buat...bagi aku la
<biborn> tp skunk kne dual boot
<biborn> leceh
<biborn> x jugak aku rasa
<virusz> skrg senang la nak dual boot
<biborn> sbb tu la
<virusz> ko ade guna easy BCD?
<biborn>  aku x tgl win
<virusz> ooo
<biborn> easy bcd tu ape?
<virusz> takpela..slow2..macam nak berenti rokok gak...kene slow2
<virusz> easy BCD tu nak bagi senang dual boot..nanti silap buat tak kuar plak grub 
<biborn> aku xleh tgl win ade 3 sebab
<virusz> ok...1?
<biborn> sbb ku guna broadband yes, sbb sony vegas, n sbb after effects
<biborn> dapat port kan sume nie kompem win tgl sejarah
<biborn> hahhahaha
<virusz> hehehe
<virusz> sony vegas n after effect tu ok la..tapi nape ngan broadband
<biborn> broadband aku bukan broadband biasa
<biborn> aku pki yes4g
<biborn> teknologi wimax
<biborn> so aku x reti nak buat
<virusz> tapi bole mod ape...aku bole tolong yang tu...sebab aku da banyak tolong org bab ni
<biborn> penat google hampeh xdapat
<biborn> ko leh setelkan prob broadband tu????
<biborn> sies???
<virusz> yang aku tolong banyak usb modem CSL..yang konon2 kate anti linux...aku guna elok jer
<biborn> haaa..tu la
<biborn> kalau modem CSL tu leh je guna sakis3g je
<biborn> tp nie wimax kot
<virusz> aku tak guna sakit aku bole connect terus je..tapi kene mod skit la
<biborn> owh
<virusz> ko bagi aku id vendor n product ko
<biborn> so yg wimax nie ko nak cuba??
<virusz> bole gak
<biborn> jap
<biborn> aku punya nie jenis Go dongle
<biborn> xde sim kad
<biborn> pki driver gct-wimax kalau x silap
<virusz> ok
<virusz> product id?
<virusz> maksudnye ko sambung guna port usb la kan?
<virusz> or terus je macam wlan
<biborn> aku guna usb
<virusz> okla tu
<biborn> kalau yg wlan punye mahal rm400
<virusz> hehehe
<biborn> alau yg tu kompem leh pki
<virusz> tapi yes ni pun da mahal aku rase
<biborn> mne nak cari prod id?
<virusz> #lsusb
<biborn> mmg mahal pon tp aku nie jenis bukan kaki download sgt
<biborn> kire ok la
<biborn> alamak
<virusz> hehhheeh
<biborn> aku kat windows nie
<virusz> oh yeke
<biborn> ade care carik kat windows x?
<virusz> emmm
<virusz> bole la cari ikut manufacturer usb dongle tu..tapi susah nak cari...
<virusz> if dalam terminal just lsusb jer
<biborn> cmnie
<biborn> aku switch jap
<biborn> ko tgu k
<virusz> ok
<virusz> ok
<biborn> 5 menet
<virusz> no prob
<biborn> virusz
<biborn> sory late
<virusz> yup
<virusz> takpe..weekend
<biborn> nie lsusb output untuk dongle aku
<biborn> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 1076:7f00 GCT Semiconductor, Inc. 
<virusz> try connect guna network manager pastu paste aku dmesg|tail 
<biborn> err..under mobile broadband ke?
<biborn> aku punya nie x detect kat mobile broadband
<virusz> kan ade nm-applet kat tray atas tu
<biborn> tau
<virusz> macam tu bagu dmesg|tail 
<virusz> bagi
<biborn> tp xde dalam list la YTL
<biborn> yg ade mcm biase la celcom n maxis sume
<biborn> Yes xde
<biborn> kalau specify manual pon xde 
<virusz> ok takpe
<biborn> yg ade cdma technology je
<biborn> so skunk nak buat ape?
<virusz> #ls /lib/udev/rules.d
<virusz> paste output 
<biborn> biborn@biborn-laptop:~$ ls /lib/udev/rules.d
<biborn> 40-fuse-utils.rules                75-probe_mtd.rules
<biborn> 40-gnupg.rules                     75-tty-description.rules
<biborn> 40-hplip.rules                     77-mm-ericsson-mbm.rules
<biborn> 40-ia64.rules                      77-mm-longcheer-port-types.rules
<biborn> 40-libgphoto2-2.rules              77-mm-pcmcia-device-blacklist.rules
<biborn> 40-libsane.rules                   77-mm-platform-serial-whitelist.rules
<biborn> 40-ppc.rules                       77-mm-simtech-port-types.rules
<biborn> 40-usb-media-players.rules         77-mm-usb-device-blacklist.rules
<biborn> 40-usb_modeswitch.rules            77-mm-zte-port-types.rules
<biborn> 40-xserver-xorg-video-intel.rules  78-graphics-card.rules
<biborn> 45-fuse.rules                      78-sound-card.rules
<biborn> 45-libmtp8.rules                   79-fstab_import.rules
<biborn> 50-firmware.rules                  80-alsa.rules
<biborn> 50-udev-default.rules              80-drivers.rules
<biborn> 55-dm.rules                        80-udisks.rules
<virusz> emm
<biborn> 56-hpmud_support.rules             85-brltty.rules
<biborn> 60-cdrom_id.rules                  85-console-setup.rules
<biborn> 60-floppy.rules                    85-hdparm.rules
<virusz> ko takde usb modeswitch
<biborn> 60-persistent-alsa.rules           85-hplj10xx.rules
<biborn> 60-persistent-input.rules          85-pcmcia.rules
<biborn> 60-persistent-serial.rules         85-regulatory.rules
<biborn> 60-persistent-storage-dm.rules     85-usbmuxd.rules
<biborn> 60-persistent-storage.rules        90-libgpod.rules
<biborn> 60-persistent-storage-tape.rules   90-pulseaudio.rules
<biborn> 60-persistent-v4l.rules            95-keyboard-force-release.rules
<biborn> 61-gnome-bluetooth-rfkill.rules    95-keymap.rules
<biborn> 61-mobile-action.rules             95-udev-late.rules
<biborn> 61-persistent-storage-edd.rules    95-upower-battery-recall-dell.rules
<biborn> 64-xorg-xkb.rules                  95-upower-battery-recall-fujitsu.rules
<biborn> 66-xorg-synaptics.rules            95-upower-battery-recall-gateway.rules
<biborn> 69-xorg-vmmouse.rules              95-upower-battery-recall-ibm.rules
<biborn> 69-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules  95-upower-battery-recall-lenovo.rules
<biborn> 70-acl.rules                       95-upower-battery-recall-toshiba.rules
<biborn> 70-hid2hci.ru
<biborn> mmg xde
<virusz> ade2
<biborn> aku x pasng
<biborn> pening aku install dye
<virusz> ade tu
<biborn> ade ke?
<biborn> aku x pasang pon
<biborn> aku baru install ubuntu nie n update je haritu
<virusz> ade dalam senarai tadi
<biborn> lpas tu lame x bukak
<virusz> kalau kau tgk ko da ade 40-usb_modeswitch.rules
<biborn> ooo..bgusla..then?
<virusz> ko sekarang nak tgk ade tak input
<virusz> jap ko type nie
<biborn_> aduh
<biborn_> dc kot td
<virusz> grep 7f00 /lib/udev/rules.d/40-usb_modeswitch.rules
<virusz> ok..hehehe
<virusz> takpe
<biborn_> ok2
<virusz> grep 7f00 /lib/udev/rules.d/40-usb_modeswitch.rules
<biborn_> ko nak output ke ape?
<virusz> result ape kuar
<virusz> ak ah
<biborn_> xde ape pon
<biborn_> dye return input kat ku
<virusz> emm
<virusz> ko punye modeswitch tu version ape...ko kene download yang 20110805
<virusz> modeswitch data 20110805
<virusz> modeswitch 1.1.9 then modeswtich data 20110805
<biborn_> jap aku carik
<virusz> sebab aku rase config file takde utk yang lame
<biborn_> hmm
<biborn_> aku jumpe nie
<biborn_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-modeswitch-data/20110805-1
<virusz> maksud aku...usb modeswitch ko guna skrg version ape
<biborn_> xtau
<biborn_> cmne nak check?
<biborn_> aku bukan install pon
<virusz> ko dah ade
<biborn_> tu yg pelik
<virusz> tadi ls /lib/udev/rules.d tu utk check ade tak rules tu
<virusz> dia da skali datang mase install 
<biborn_> jap aku cek version dye
<virusz> bila da buat command tu..ko bole tgk ade 40-usb_modeswitch.rules
<virusz> so maksudnye da ade
<biborn_> aku punye version 1.1.4
<biborn_> aku dah check td
<biborn_> * usb_modeswitch: handle USB devices with multiple modes
<biborn_>  * Version 1.1.4 (C) Josua Dietze 2010
<biborn_>  * Based on libusb0 (0.1.12 and above)
<virusz> oo
<virusz> modeswitch data?
<virusz> ade dua kan modeswtich satu n modeswitch data?
<virusz> modeswitch data 20110805
<biborn_> bg command..
<virusz> ls /lib/udev/rules.d
<biborn_> tu yg td kan
<biborn_> biborn@biborn-laptop:~$ ls /lib/udev/rules.d
<biborn_> 40-fuse-utils.rules                75-probe_mtd.rules
<biborn_> 40-gnupg.rules                     75-tty-description.rules
<biborn_> 40-hplip.rules                     77-mm-ericsson-mbm.rules
<biborn_> 40-ia64.rules                      77-mm-longcheer-port-types.rules
<biborn_> 40-libgphoto2-2.rules              77-mm-pcmcia-device-blacklist.rules
<biborn_> 40-libsane.rules                   77-mm-platform-serial-whitelist.rules
<virusz> ak ah so da adela
<biborn_> 40-ppc.rules                       77-mm-simtech-port-types.rules
<biborn_> 40-usb-media-players.rules         77-mm-usb-device-blacklist.rules
<biborn_> 40-usb_modeswitch.rules            77-mm-zte-port-types.rules
<biborn_> 40-xserver-xorg-video-intel.rules  78-graphics-card.rules
<biborn_> 45-fuse.rules                      78-sound-card.rules
<biborn_> 45-libmtp8.rules                   79-fstab_import.rules
<virusz> skrg ko buat
<biborn_> 50-firmware.rules                  80-alsa.rules
<biborn_> 50-udev-default.rules              80-drivers.rules
<biborn_> 55-dm.rules                        80-udisks.rules
<biborn_> 56-hpmud_support.rules             85-brltty.rules
<biborn_> 60-cdrom_id.rules                  85-console-setup.rules
<biborn_> 60-floppy.rules                    85-hdparm.rules
<biborn_> 60-persistent-alsa.rules           85-hplj10xx.rules
<biborn_> 60-persistent-input.rules          85-pcmcia.rules
<biborn_> 60-persistent-serial.rules         85-regulatory.rules
<biborn_> 60-persistent-storage-dm.rules     85-usbmuxd.rules
<biborn_> 60-persistent-storage.rules        90-libgpod.rules
<biborn_> 60-persistent-storage-tape.rules   90-pulseaudio.rules
<biborn_> 60-persistent-v4l.rules            95-keyboard-force-release.rules
<biborn_> 61-gnome-bluetooth-rfkill.rules    95-keymap.rules
<biborn_> 61-mobile-action.rules             95-udev-late.rules
<biborn_> 61-persistent-storage-edd.rules    95-upower-battery-recall-dell.rules
<biborn_> 64-xorg-xkb.rules                  95-upower-battery-recall-fujitsu.rules
<biborn_> 66-xorg-synaptics.rules            95-upower-battery-recall-gateway.rules
<virusz> #sudo usb_modeswitch -v 1076 -p 7f00
<biborn_> 69-xorg-vmmouse.rules              95-upower-battery-recall-ibm.rules
<biborn_> 69-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules  95-upower-battery-recall-lenovo.rules
<biborn_> 70-acl.rules                       95-upower-battery-recall-toshiba.rules
<biborn_> 70-hid2hci.ru
<biborn_> buat ape?
<virusz> #sudo usb_modeswitch -v 1076 -p 7f00
<biborn_> nie output
<biborn_> biborn@biborn-laptop:~$ sudo usb_modeswitch -v 1076 -p 7f00
<biborn_> [sudo] password for biborn: 
<biborn_> Looking for default devices ...
<biborn_>  Found devices in default mode or class (1)
<biborn_> Accessing device 005 on bus 001 ...
<biborn_> Using endpoints 0x01 (out) and 0x82 (in)
<biborn_> Using endpoints 0x01 (out) and 0x82 (in)
<biborn_> Not a storage device, skipping SCSI inquiry
<biborn_> Error: could not get description string "manufacturer"
<biborn_> Error: could not get description string "product"
<biborn_> Error: could not get description string "serial number"
<biborn_> USB description data (for identification)
<biborn_> -------------------------
<biborn_> Manufacturer: 
<biborn_>      Product: 
<biborn_>   Serial No.: 
<biborn_> -------------------------
<biborn_> Warning: no switching method given.
<biborn_> -> Run lsusb to note any changes. Bye.
<biborn_> biborn@biborn-laptop:~$ 
<virusz> ok
<virusz> bagi dmesg|tail
<biborn_> nie ha
<biborn_> biborn@biborn-laptop:~$ dmesg | tail
<biborn_> [  184.980973] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1f:fb:09:c5:dc (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)
<biborn_> [  184.980978] wlan0: associated
<biborn_> [  184.981767] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
<biborn_> [  184.982904] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: TW
<biborn_> [  184.987710] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: TW
<biborn_> [  184.987715]     (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)
<biborn_> [  184.987719]     (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2700 mBm)
<biborn_> [  184.987722]     (5270000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 1700 mBm)
<biborn_> [  184.987726]     (5735000 KHz - 5815000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 3000 mBm)
<biborn_> [  195.888032] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<biborn_> biborn@biborn-laptop:~$ 
<virusz> eh macam dapat jer
<biborn_> dapat ape?
<virusz> #sudo udevadm control --reload-rules
<biborn_> xde output
<biborn_> dye return input
<virusz> ak ah sebab itu utk reload rules
<biborn_> =.= kne troll..hahaha
<virusz> hehehhehe
<virusz> tgk kat nm-applet ade kuar menu broadband tak
<virusz> kalau takleh ko plug n replug
<biborn_> xde
<virusz> aku cari rules dia jap
<biborn_> wifi belambak
<biborn_> ok2 i wait
<virusz> ok
<virusz> macam nie ko ade modeswitch data kan
<virusz> ko download modeswitch data yang latest dulu dari web nie
<biborn_> maksud ko?
<biborn_> mne?
<virusz> maksudnye modeswitch data yang baru
<biborn_> link?
<virusz> jap aku bagi web add
<virusz> http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/
<virusz> ko download yang tu jer...letak kat folder download
<virusz> sebab kite nak satu file jer dari situ
<virusz> ko nye GCT  kan
<virusz> hopenye semua oryte pasnie
<biborn> bro
<virusz> line tak elok ke malam nie
<virusz> yup
<biborn> bukan line
<biborn> hdd aku tercabut td
<biborn> tros crash
<virusz> mak aiii..ext hdd ker
<biborn> haha
<virusz> ganas betul
<biborn> aah..aku install kat ext
<biborn> hahahah
<biborn> mne link td?
<virusz> http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/
<virusz> usb modeswtich datajer
<biborn> ok2
<biborn> sat
<biborn> oklpas tu?
<virusz> ko letak mane?
<virusz> folder download?
<virusz> ko extract
<biborn> yup
<biborn> sory2
<virusz> ok takpe
<biborn> aku tertekan alt f4td
<biborn> ok lpas extract?
<virusz> ehee
<virusz> dari terminal 
<virusz> ko cd ke folder yang ko baru extract tadi
<biborn> ok lpas tu plak?
<virusz> ls ape yang dapat?
<biborn> biborn@biborn-laptop:~/Downloads/usb-modeswitch-data-20111012$ ls
<biborn> 40-usb_modeswitch.rules  ChangeLog  COPYING  Makefile  README  usb_modeswitch.d
<biborn> biborn@biborn-laptop:~/Downloads/usb-modeswitch-data-20111012$ 
<virusz> ok
<biborn> ok
<virusz> cp 40-usb_modeswitch.rules/lib/udev/rules.d
<virusz> cp 40-usb_modeswitch.rules /lib/udev/rules.d
<virusz> cp 40-usb_modeswitch.rules /lib/udev/rules.d/
<virusz> typo
<virusz> sorry
<virusz> cp 40-usb_modeswitch.rules /lib/udev/rules.d/
<biborn> yg last ke?
<virusz> ak ah
<biborn> ok dah
<biborn> tp aku pki sudo
<biborn> td permision denied
<virusz> ak ah kene sudo
<virusz> lupa lak
<biborn> ok2
<biborn> dah setel
<virusz> sebab nak overwrite
<virusz> ok
<virusz> sekarang ko masuk folder usb_modeswitch.d
<biborn> yg extract td ke?
<virusz> ak ah
<biborn> ok dah
<virusz> folder usb_modeswitch.d
<virusz> ok
<virusz> #cp 1076:7f40 /usr/share/usb_modeswitch
<biborn> ko nak aku cd ke folder usb_modeswitch.d dlu lpas tu run cmd tu??
<virusz> ak ah
<virusz> sebab ade file nak copy file dari situ file 1076:7f40
<biborn> ok dah
<biborn> siap
<virusz> da cp da
<biborn> dah copy dah
<virusz> grep 7f40 /lib/udev/rules.d/40-usb_modeswitch.rules
<virusz> result patutnye get [******]
<biborn> cmd nie nak run dari folder td ke or leh dari mne2?
<virusz> mane2pun bole
<virusz> get [Sagem F@ST 9520-35-GLR]
<biborn> ok nie output
<biborn> biborn@biborn-laptop:~/Downloads/usb-modeswitch-data-20111012/usb_modeswitch.d$ grep 7f40 /lib/udev/rules.d/40-usb_modeswitch.rules
<biborn> ATTRS{idVendor}=="1076", ATTRS{idProduct}=="7f40", RUN+="usb_modeswitch '%b/%k'"
<biborn> biborn@biborn-laptop:~/Downloads/usb-modeswitch-data-20111012/usb_modeswitch.d$ 
<virusz> ok cantik
<biborn> yg get [Sagem F@ST 9520-35-GLR] tu kne gak?
<virusz> tak2
<biborn> ok2.xpe aku lom run
<virusz> skrg baru #udevadm control --reload-rules
<biborn> sudo?
<virusz> ak ah kene sudo
<virusz> lupa
<biborn> ok dah
<virusz> bagi dmesg|tail
<biborn> # tu maksudnye kne sudo kan?
<virusz> ak ah
<biborn> biborn@biborn-laptop:~/Downloads/usb-modeswitch-data-20111012/usb_modeswitch.d$ dmesg | tail
<biborn> [   43.731005] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
<biborn> [   43.731139] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: TW
<biborn> [   43.763678] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: TW
<biborn> [   43.763683]     (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)
<biborn> [   43.763686]     (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2700 mBm)
<biborn> [   43.763690]     (5270000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 1700 mBm)
<biborn> [   43.763693]     (5735000 KHz - 5815000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 3000 mBm)
<biborn> [   46.280646] Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
<biborn> [   54.336035] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<biborn> [  164.566624] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<biborn> biborn@biborn-laptop:~/Downloads/usb-modeswitch-data-20111012/usb_modeswitch.d$ 
<virusz> ok
<virusz> skrg ko try connect
<biborn> dekat nm applet?
<virusz> ak ah
<biborn> xde pon
<biborn> yg ade wifi je
<virusz> emm
<virusz> ok
<virusz> sudo usb_modeswitch  -v 1076 -p 7f40
<biborn> biborn@biborn-laptop:~$ sudo usb_modeswitch  -v 1076 -p 7f40
<biborn> [sudo] password for biborn: 
<biborn> Looking for default devices ...
<biborn>  No devices in default mode or class found. Nothing to do. Bye.
<biborn> biborn@biborn-laptop:~$ 
<virusz> sudo usb_modeswitch  -v 1076 -p 7f00
<virusz> silap ko nye product
<virusz> -p 7f00
<biborn> biborn@biborn-laptop:~$ sudo usb_modeswitch  -v 1076 -p 7f00
<biborn> Looking for default devices ...
<biborn>  Found devices in default mode or class (1)
<biborn> Accessing device 005 on bus 001 ...
<biborn> Using endpoints 0x01 (out) and 0x82 (in)
<biborn> Using endpoints 0x01 (out) and 0x82 (in)
<biborn> Not a storage device, skipping SCSI inquiry
<biborn> Error: could not get description string "manufacturer"
<biborn> Error: could not get description string "product"
<biborn> Error: could not get description string "serial number"
<biborn> USB description data (for identification)
<biborn> -------------------------
<biborn> Manufacturer: 
<biborn>      Product: 
<biborn>   Serial No.: 
<biborn> -------------------------
<biborn> Warning: no switching method given.
<biborn> -> Run lsusb to note any changes. Bye.
<biborn> biborn@biborn-laptop:~$ 
<virusz> dmesg|tail ade tak kuar ttyusb0
<virusz> atau ape2 ttyusb
<biborn> biborn@biborn-laptop:~$ dmesg | tail
<biborn> [   43.731005] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
<biborn> [   43.731139] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: TW
<biborn> [   43.763678] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: TW
<biborn> [   43.763683]     (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)
<biborn> [   43.763686]     (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2700 mBm)
<biborn> [   43.763690]     (5270000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 1700 mBm)
<biborn> [   43.763693]     (5735000 KHz - 5815000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 3000 mBm)
<biborn> [   46.280646] Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
<biborn> [   54.336035] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<biborn> [  164.566624] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<biborn> biborn@biborn-laptop:~$ 
<biborn> xde pon
<virusz> patutnye da bole...udevadm tu utk reload rules
<virusz> ko try reboot...
<virusz> takut udevadm tak reload
<biborn> ok2
<biborn> tp sblm tu
<biborn> jap
<virusz> ok
<virusz> file yang ko cp tu ko bole buka kat folder download tadi tu cari file 1076:7f40...ko buka file tu...dia ade config utk ko sebenarnye...
<biborn> cbe ko usha nie
<biborn> http://y0nd13.blogspot.com/2011/04/yes-4g-on-linux-is-not-dream-part2.html
<biborn> bro
<biborn> aku reboot jap
<biborn> ko tggu k
<biborn> hello
<virusz> yup
<biborn> dah reboot
<virusz> still takde kat nm applet
<biborn> xde pon
<virusz> radio signal dia da baca mase kat dmesg|tail
<virusz> emm...lagi susah dari CSL nie..
<biborn> hmm
<biborn> tu la
<biborn> sape yg dpt setelkan mmg hebat la
<virusz> kene mod script tapi aku kene dapatkan verify dari team mate aku dulu...
<biborn> sbb kat blog yondie tu mcm dah berjaya connect
<biborn> juz aku blur dgn instruction dye
<virusz> ak ah
<virusz> dia mod script utk bandwith
<biborn> dekat ruangan komen tu au tgk diorang dah leh connec
<virusz> emm
<biborn> tp aku mne reti nak bace2 buffer nie
<virusz> hehehe
<virusz> aku pun bukan dari background IT tapi aku da guna linux mase zaman redhat tahun 1997
<biborn> tp diorang downlod driver wimax kan
<biborn> waa...lamenyer
<biborn> dah berbelas tahun
<virusz> ko nye installation datang dari dongle usb ko kan
<biborn> yup
<virusz> emm
<biborn> kalau kat windows la
<virusz> patutnye da bole...
<biborn> aku pki wine x jadi
<biborn> mmg aku dah expect xkan jadi po pki wine
<biborn> saje try
<virusz> hehehhe
<virusz> jgn cakap macam tu....sebab ade yang buat macam tu
<virusz> dan ade yang berjaya
<biborn> yeke?
<virusz> guna wine
<virusz> ak ah
<biborn> dye install ape?
<virusz> ko nye ade slot memory card tak
<biborn> xde slot
<virusz> tak silap aku dongle jenis optus
<biborn> juz dongle untuk tenet semata
<virusz> emm
<virusz> ok kite try lagi sekali
<virusz> ko pegi ke folder usb tadi tu
<virusz> cari file 1076:7f40
<virusz> pastu ko gedit file tu
<virusz> default product ko tukar jadi 7f00
<biborn> ok
<biborn> jap
<biborn> ok aku dah save
<virusz> jap ade lagi
<virusz> TargetClass=0xff
<virusz> bawah target class tu ko letak ni
<virusz> MessageContent="55534243123456788000000080000606f50402527000000000000000000000"
<biborn> mne ade target class
<virusz> tau
<virusz> ko nye target product n vendor
<virusz> ko buang tukar jadi
<virusz> target class
<virusz> TargetClass=0xff
<virusz> yang lain semua same
<biborn> ok dah
<virusz> ko cp macam tadi 
<biborn> aku jadikan mcm nie
<biborn> ########################################################
<biborn> # Sagem F@ST 9520-35-GLR
<biborn> DefaultVendor= 0x1076
<biborn> DefaultProduct=0x7f00
<biborn> TargetClass=0xff
<biborn> MessageContent="55534243123456788000000080000606f50402527000000000000000000000"
<biborn> CheckSuccess=20
<biborn> GCTMode=1
<virusz> ak ah
<virusz> cp ke /usr/share/usb_modeswitch
<biborn> er..jap
<biborn> nama file tu nak rename gak ke?
<biborn> kan dah tukar id td
<virusz> takyah
<biborn> ok jap
<virusz> ok
<virusz> reboot or udevadm
<biborn> ok jap aku udevadm jap
<biborn> ok aku dah udevadm
<biborn> tp xde perubahan pon
<virusz> dmesg|tail
<biborn> biborn@biborn-laptop:~/Downloads/usb-modeswitch-data-20111012/usb_modeswitch.d$ dmesg | tail
<biborn> [   59.238615] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1f:fb:09:c5:dc (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)
<biborn> [   59.238620] wlan0: associated
<biborn> [   59.239398] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
<biborn> [   59.239461] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: TW
<biborn> [   59.258469] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: TW
<biborn> [   59.258474]     (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)
<biborn> [   59.258477]     (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2700 mBm)
<biborn> [   59.258481]     (5270000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 1700 mBm)
<biborn> [   59.258484]     (5735000 KHz - 5815000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 3000 mBm)
<biborn> [   69.696085] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<biborn> biborn@biborn-laptop:~/Downloads/usb-modeswitch-data-20111012/usb_modeswitch.d$  
<virusz> masih tak dapat detect modem
<biborn> nak reboot ke?
<virusz> bolela cuba...udevadm tu macam reboot gak...tapi dari pengalaman aku ade jugak yang kene reboot
<biborn> ok jp k
<virusz> okeh
<biborn> aku belum reboot
<biborn> sbb aku terlupa
<virusz> hehhehehe
<virusz> terlupa?
<biborn> sblm copy file td aku lupe nak save gedit
<biborn> hahahahaha
<virusz> lerrr
<virusz> hhehehehhhe
<biborn> jap nak remake
<virusz> maksudnye rules belum ubah la
<virusz> hehehhhhee
<biborn> ok
<biborn> nie dmesg yg baru
<biborn> biborn@biborn-laptop:~/Downloads/usb-modeswitch-data-20111012/usb_modeswitch.d$ dmesg | tail
<biborn> [   59.238615] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1f:fb:09:c5:dc (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)
<biborn> [   59.238620] wlan0: associated
<biborn> [   59.239398] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
<biborn> [   59.239461] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: TW
<biborn> [   59.258469] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: TW
<biborn> [   59.258474]     (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)
<biborn> [   59.258477]     (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2700 mBm)
<biborn> [   59.258481]     (5270000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 1700 mBm)
<biborn> [   59.258484]     (5735000 KHz - 5815000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 3000 mBm)
<biborn> [   69.696085] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<biborn> biborn@biborn-laptop:~/Downloads/usb-modeswitch-data-20111012/usb_modeswitch.d$  
<virusz> emm
<virusz> belum dapat detect
<biborn> xde beza pon
<biborn> aku reboot la
<biborn> ok
<virusz> jap2
<virusz> tgk nie jap lsusb -t
<biborn> ok ade ape?
<biborn> biborn@biborn-laptop:~$ lsusb -t
<biborn>     |__ Port 2: Dev 5, If 0, Class=data, Driver=option, 480M
<biborn>     |__ Port 4: Dev 3, If 0, Class=stor., Driver=usb-storage, 480M
<biborn>     |__ Port 7: Dev 4, If 0, Class='bInterfaceClass 0x0e not yet handled', Driver=uvcvideo, 480M
<biborn>     |__ Port 7: Dev 4, If 1, Class='bInterfaceClass 0x0e not yet handled', Driver=uvcvideo, 480M
<biborn> biborn@biborn-laptop:~$ 
<virusz> tak dapat detect usb tu..setahu aku kalau guna sakis3g dapat mesti dapat mod...sebab sakis3g guna embedded usb modeswitch and data
<biborn> nak kne install sakis3g ke?
<virusz> so if sakis dapat ....maksudnye adela config file tu
<virusz> takyah
<biborn> ok2
<virusz> sebab sakis3g tu standalone 
<virusz> maksudnye file utk guna idupkan modem tu da ade
<virusz> ko guna sakis3g bole kan sebelum nie?
<biborn> so aku punye dongle nie xleh detect ke?
<biborn> aku guna sakis masa aku pki celcom broadband
<biborn> masa tu boleh je
<virusz> oooo
<biborn> tapi aku prefer guna nm appplet tu je
<biborn> sng
<virusz> ingatkan ko guna sakis3g utk yes nie jugak
<virusz> ak ah
<biborn> sakis aku guna kalau xleh detect
<biborn> eh x..
<biborn> kalau dah leh guna sakis, dah lama aku guna
<virusz> emm
<virusz> so sakis3g pun takleh detect modem ko ke
<biborn> aku x try pon
<biborn> sbb sakis3g kan untuk 3g
<biborn> aku nie 4g / wimax
<biborn> so mesti x same
<virusz> same jer
<virusz> sakis3g tu guna utk verify modem
<biborn> nak try ke?
<virusz> aku tak guna sakis3g tapi aku guna umtsmon
<biborn> ooo..
<biborn> ape beza?
<virusz> umtsmon nie sangat match ngan usb modeswtich nie
<biborn> so nak try guna mana nie?
<virusz> umtsmon ade mode utk auto searching config
<virusz> emm
<biborn> umtsmon aku x penah dgr pon
<virusz> umtsmon
<virusz> hehhehe
<virusz> ade
<virusz> pclinux os yang gune kde
<biborn> leh install dr cmd line?
<virusz> pclinux os nie terkenaljugak  sbb work out of the box
<virusz> takde lam repo rasenye
<biborn> =.=
<biborn> jap aku carik linnk download
<virusz> umtsmon.sourceforge.net/
<biborn> nak amik version mne nie?>
<virusz> latest
<virusz> alpha
<biborn> alpha xpe ke?
<virusz> alpha2
<virusz> ade alpha2 kan
<biborn> ade
<biborn> jap
<virusz> ok
<biborn> dah download
<biborn> alpha2
<virusz> ok
<biborn> extract?
<virusz> extract
<virusz> buka folder tu
<biborn> then?
<virusz> pg ke umtsmon right click permission>enable execute
<biborn> ok dah
<biborn> nak run?
<virusz> ak ah
<virusz> sudo ./umtsmon
<virusz> ko cd ke folder tu dulu
<virusz> folder kat mane umtsmon tu
<biborn> apsal xde?
<virusz> ape yang takde
<biborn> biborn@biborn-laptop:~/Downloads/umtsmon-0.10alpha2$ sudo ./umtsmon
<biborn> [sudo] password for biborn: 
<biborn> ./umtsmon: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<biborn> biborn@biborn-laptop:~/Downloads/umtsmon-0.10alpha2$ 
<virusz> ls
<virusz> ko kene cd ke folder dia
<virusz> bagi ls
<biborn> dah cd td
<biborn> biborn@biborn-laptop:~/Downloads/umtsmon-0.10alpha2$ ls
<biborn> AUTHORS  i18n        README  umtsmon              umtsmon.desktop
<biborn> COPYING  INSTALLING  TODO    umtsmon-128x128.png
<biborn> biborn@biborn-laptop:~/Downloads/umtsmon-0.10alpha2$ 
<virusz> itu folder yang ko extract
<virusz> tu ade umtsmon
<biborn> tu la
<biborn> apsal xleh td?
<virusz> ntah
<virusz> sudo ./umtsmon
<biborn> kne build dlu ke?
<virusz> takyah
<biborn> ke ade dependencies?
<virusz> aik
<biborn> apsal?
<virusz> ko da set permission kan
<biborn> dah enable execute file td
<virusz> umtsmon ko tu kaler ape
<virusz> hijau kan?
<biborn> kat permision
<biborn> mne ade kaler
<biborn> bentuk diamond
<biborn> kaler purple
<biborn> bro
<biborn> kat text file installing tu dye suh compile dlu kot
<biborn> n then install
<biborn> test
<virusz> lerr
<virusz> da logout
#ubuntu-my 2011-10-16
<ameer-ahmad> rilis party kat sitiawan paling ramai rasanya yg dtg.. :D
<ameer-ahmad> sampai X nampak org, punya lah ramai..
<ameer-ahmad> kt 11.10 ni boleh ke pasg compiz lg?
<virusz> howdy2
<meng_> semua org pi tgk film blu dah
<virusz> ade org rupanye..ingatkan semua tido
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-08
<anggarda> Hello Ubuntu Malaysia. 
<excalibr> hello anggarda 
<anggarda> Is there a mailing list that I could email to , I have a job offer in Malaysia. System Administrator. 
<anggarda> It is for Digi Malaysia. 
<kInOzAwA> hello anggarda 
<kInOzAwA> i'm not sure about that, but you can ask them either by e-mail or by phone. Checkout: http://www.digi.com.my/aboutdigi/careers/index.do
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<kInOzAwA> hello fairuz 
<fairuz> wb ejat
<ejat> tq
<ejat> anggarda : 
<ejat> yes
<ejat> ubuntu-my@lists.ubuntu.com
<anggarda> thanks. for the list. I will post the job vacancy to the list. 
<anggarda> thanks. 
<kInOzAwA> aku ingatkan dia tanya mail list apa.. rupanya ubuntu.. hahaha
<fairuz> Dia yang nak offer kerja la kInOzAwA
<fairuz> :)
<kInOzAwA> lol
<kInOzAwA> so fairuz.. ada kt france ke
<fairuz> kInOzAwA: aa kat sini lagi
<kInOzAwA> mana area? 
<fairuz> Kat selatan
<fairuz> temapt nama Nice
<kInOzAwA> ooo
<fairuz> s/temapt/tempat
<kInOzAwA> nice dgn toulon x jauh tu.. hehe
<fairuz> kInOzAwA: kat toulon ke
<kInOzAwA> x la
<kInOzAwA> tau laa sket sket pasal map dunia
<fairuz> aa sejam setengah camtu je
<kInOzAwA> dulu aku suka main game civ...
<fairuz> tempat kapal selam mesia tu
<kInOzAwA> sbb tu aku hafal nama bandar
<kInOzAwA> hehe
<fairuz> oho nice
<fairuz> :D
<kInOzAwA> nice dkt dgn sempadan italy.. dh hampir dgn monaco kan
<fairuz> aah
<fairuz> monaco kat tepi ni je
<fairuz> hehe
<kInOzAwA> ya laa.. sebelah je
<kInOzAwA> ehehhe
<kInOzAwA> dh lama ke kt sana fairuz ?
<fairuz> dah 6 taun
<kInOzAwA> lama tu
<kInOzAwA> sejak study sampai keje?
<fairuz> aah
<fairuz> lama jugak keke
<fairuz> study la yg lama, 5 taun
<kInOzAwA> ooo.. lama tu.. 
<kInOzAwA> france mmg ramai linux expert kt sana.. lg lg dev debian.. hehe
<fairuz> kInOzAwA: tu la, nasib baik dah abis keke
<fairuz> kInOzAwA: Ramai jugak, banyak company dia mmg kasi 2 pc/laptop.
<fairuz> Satu Ubuntu untuk buat kerja
<fairuz> Satu lagi windows untuk pakai outlook dengan microsoft office
<kInOzAwA> ooo best camtu..
<kInOzAwA> ada options utk guna mana2
<fairuz> kInOzAwA: apa bikin
<excalibr> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_unity_68&num=1
<excalibr> [Phoronix] Unity 6.8 Doesn't Change Much For Performance
<fairuz> :)
<fairuz> adeh lupa plak, ada sapa ingat mcm mana nak update kernel ubuntu tanpa pakai deb?
<fairuz> pakai flash-kernel ke ape
<excalibr> apa bikin fairuz 
<mypapit> bikin panas da
<fairuz> excalibr: bikin kernel module DMA nih
<excalibr> apa bikin mypapit
<mypapit> excalibr, gayut dgn awek
<mypapit> ejat, wtf
<excalibr> whut ko gayut dgn ejat 0.o
<excalibr> boleh ke manual install .deb dari 12.10 kat 12.04 kalau dependencies lib dia semua lepas?
<faizul> hi mypapit 
<excalibr> dupe fairuz?
<fairuz> excalibr: ?
<faizul> ?
<excalibr> silap baca..nama nk dekat2
<excalibr> :P
<faizul> ?
<excalibr> hai faizul..apa khabar
<fairuz> :D
<excalibr> srs ppl..is very srs
<shah`> o.O
<fairuz> woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<excalibr> wild shah` appears!
<fairuz> excalibr uses water bomb! 
<fairuz> miss!
<excalibr> shah` uses deafening silence!
<excalibr> fairuz fainted from boredom!
<excalibr> it was super effective!
<penreturns> haaa
<excalibr> lol
<penreturns> gapo dio tuh
<excalibr> abam penreturns~
<penreturns> \o/
<excalibr> welcome bek
<penreturns> tq
<faizul> ?
<mypapit> hmm
<penreturns> whats the ? for?
<faizul> hi mypapit 
<kInOzAwA> ape cer..
<penreturns> tdoo tdooo
<kInOzAwA> awal lg
<kInOzAwA> hehe
<penreturns> xble tdo lewat da skang
<penreturns> hehehe
<kInOzAwA> pulakk
<fairuz> keke
<kInOzAwA> pen x lama lg nak menikah
<penreturns> da tue daa hahahaa
<penreturns> lol
<kInOzAwA> tgh praktik tido awal tu
<kInOzAwA> hehehe
<penreturns> situ plak
<penreturns> hahahaha
<kInOzAwA> ye laa kalau dh cover fb pon dh tunjuk bukti
<kInOzAwA> lol
<penreturns> lol
<penreturns> hahhahha ade2 je
<excalibr> sulah telang lagi bersuluh maa
<excalibr> huhu
<penreturns> sorg lg... hahahhaha lambat lg laaa 
<kInOzAwA> pen bila nak masuk masterchef lak.. lol
<penreturns> kekekkeke
<penreturns> ckop ler masak tok diri sendiri n family :p
<shah`> O.o
<kInOzAwA> ada lak shah` 
<penreturns> nk blk da tuuu ann shah` 
<shah`> ada
<shah`> line lemau
<shah`> =.=''
<shah`> ..:: My Connection Speed Is : 21.46 Kbps & My CPU Speed is : 529 MHz ::..
<kInOzAwA> shah` x sabar nak jumpa baby dia dgn wife dia tu...
<penreturns> tu la tuhh
<shah`> hihihi
<excalibr> erk abg senior rupanya shah ni
<penreturns> hehhehhee senior ohh! yg dok pancing sy pasal ubuntu ni last year \o/
<kInOzAwA> shah`mmg senior sudah...
<kInOzAwA> haha
<excalibr> igtkan bujang lagi..hewhew
<fairuz> tido la weh :D
<shah`> anak aku da umur 4 thn
 * shah` bujang 3
<fairuz> bujang 3 haha
<kInOzAwA> bujang 3 trus
<kInOzAwA> aku je yg bujang.. 
<shah`> hahaha
<shah`> klau ada sepupu, anak sedara nak berkenalan leh la rekemen kat aku
<kInOzAwA> hahaha
<kInOzAwA> tambah lg ke..
<shah`> jgn simpan lama2 kInOzAwA
<fairuz> +1
<shah`> rugi wooo x kawin awal
<shah`> kalau aku tau bestnya kawin, umur 13 da kawin
<kInOzAwA> kalau aku kawin dulu.. anak aku maybe sebaya adik bongsu aku kot.. lol
<fairuz> kInOzAwA: adik ko baby lg ke
<kInOzAwA> adik aku bongsu darjah 5 sudah
<kInOzAwA> 11 thn..
<penreturns> amboih! umo 13 tuh! hahhahaha
<kInOzAwA> thn 99 aku dh amik kursus kawin
<kInOzAwA> tp x kawiný
<kInOzAwA> hahahhaa
<shah`> hehehe
<shah`> da expired kusus kawin ko tu kInOzAwA
<kInOzAwA> lifetime tu shah
<kInOzAwA> under jawi
<shah`> ko kena amik lg sekali+kursus pengurusan jenazah
<kInOzAwA> masa tu jawi baru start keluar sijil seumur hidup
<kInOzAwA> baru RM25 masa tu amik kursus kawin
<shah`> i see
<kInOzAwA> pengurusan jenazah trus.. hehe.. x pe dh ada pengalaman mandikan arwah ayah aku dulu.. ingat lg step tu.. hihi
<shah`> bgus
 * shah` xde pengalaman lg
<shah`> kursus pun da lama
<shah`> thn 2005 kot
<kInOzAwA> kalau ingat lg step tu bagus la..
<shah`> tu la
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-09
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> salam
<excalibr> helo
<excalibr> bonjour
<fairuz> apa bikin excalibr
<excalibr> fairuz: bikin berangkat..gue mau pulang
<excalibr> huhu
<fairuz> oo sila2
<excalibr> http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4279137
<excalibr> Zsh 5.0 released | Hacker News
<fairuz> Suka ko pakai zsh :)
<excalibr> haha..
<excalibr> srsly, zsh > bash
<fairuz> tak pernah pakai zsh, jadi takleh nak komen
<angch> excalibr: emacs > zsh > bash
<fairuz> Tapi aku dah bersyukur ada bash, daripada android bodoh ni pakai sh je
<fairuz> leceh nak baut script, byk benda tak support
<fairuz> *buat
<excalibr> fairuz: sebab tu ko kena try zsh..dia punya completion feature je dah boleh justify utk switch dari bash
<angch> fairuz: pakailah android-scripting sja. python, etc.
<fairuz> angch: python mmg solution dia, tapi aku scripting laju kat sh daripada python.. Kena training python lebih sikit baru boleh leverage python over sh
<angch> import os
<angch> os.system('rm -rf /')
<angch> sama sja
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-10
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> ping excalibr mfauzirahman
<mfauzirahman> yup
<ejat> tetiba yups jerk nie ... 
<fairuz> ejat: aku ping dia tadi hehe
<excalibr> wak hapan
<fairuz> apa bikin excalibr
<excalibr> layan Fringe ep
<fairuz> oho lama tak tengok
<excalibr> oh tengok jugak ke
<fairuz> tengok jugak, download kat tablet
<fairuz> dah byk episod tak tengok ni
<fairuz> Duk tengok Running Man skang ni. Layan korea jap keke
<excalibr> ep apa last tengok
<excalibr> skrg dah masuk season 5..
<fairuz> wah season 5
<fairuz> haha mcm dah byk aku tinggal
<excalibr> LOL ko layan kdrama? sungguh aku tak sngka
<fairuz> mane ade kdrama
<fairuz> running man tu variety show
<fairuz> lawak
<excalibr> mcm game show ke apa
<fairuz> aah
<fairuz> menarik jugak game2 dia
<fairuz> jalan sana sini
<fairuz> dia jenis ada permanent members, pastu ada jemputan artis
<excalibr> aku tgh preview satu ep kat youtube tapi tak berapa faham rancangan ni psl apa
<fairuz> tiap2 ep game lain2
<fairuz> tapi basic dia last sekali main rampas nametag 
<fairuz> nametag tu ade kat belakang tiap2 orang
<fairuz> Park Ji Sung pun ada main dalam show ni
<fairuz> time bulan 6 hari tu
<excalibr> jadinya..dia buat aktiviti outdoor pastu dia jemput artis/selebriti utk join diorang?
<fairuz> aah ringkasan dia mcm tu la
<fairuz> Sebelum ni show ni, ada show nama Family Outing
<fairuz> bagi aku yang tu konsep dia lg best
<fairuz> dia mcm ni jugak, ada satu group permanent
<fairuz> pastu ada jemputan artis
<fairuz> tapi diorang tak main game, diorang pegi satu2 tempat, menumpang kat satu rumah
<fairuz> pastu masak sendiri 
<fairuz> ada la jugak game2 mini
<excalibr> :)
<excalibr> fairuz: isp kat sana strict kan psl p2p?
<fairuz> excalibr: Kat France, aah ada law
<fairuz> boleh kena saman kalau kantoi lebih 3 kali
<fairuz> selalu torrent je yang orang slalu kantoi
<fairuz> Aku direct download tak pernah ada problem
<fairuz> Takpun pakai VPN
<excalibr> dia target org torrent movie ke selalunya?
<fairuz> movie dengan lagu
<fairuz> Tapi ada satu ISP yang degil taknak filter benda2 ni
<fairuz> haha
<fairuz> banyak orang pegi ISP tu je la
<fairuz> tapi bodoh jugak cara diorang detect
<fairuz> diorang sendiri yang pegi letak movie tu kat torrent, pastu sapa2 yg donload kena la
<fairuz> kira kalau ko torrent benda yang bukan diorang letak, takde ape pun
<fairuz> Diorang takde cara lain nak tangkap orang rasanya
<excalibr> oh lol..mcm sengaja nak pancing org
<fairuz> aah
<excalibr> yg ban pengguna tegar p2p dari internet tu kat franch jugak ke
<fairuz> p2p tu maksud ko mcm torrent la kan?
<fairuz> Diorang saman je kalau kantoi lebih 3 kali 
<fairuz> kalau buat lagi, PC kena rampas, internet kena potong
<excalibr> ekstrim habis..mmg berlaku ke isp potong internet atau just ugutan utk discourage user?
<excalibr> long live tmnut
<fairuz> takde lagi orang kena potong
<fairuz> yang kena saman pun baru sorang
<fairuz> yang dapat warning tu pandai2 la sewa VPN
<fairuz> dah pandai download illegasl, kena la pandai nak sewa VPN :)
<fairuz> takpun direct download
<fairuz> masalah law ni kurang betul sikit, sebab dia akan cari tuan punya line internet
<fairuz> contoh kalau ko pegi hack wifi jiran ko pastu download torrent
<fairuz> dia yang kena
<fairuz> ramai orang tak setuju la
<excalibr> logik gak
<fairuz> tapi ye la, mcm mana nak tau kan
<excalibr> kecuali klu lepas ni diorang masukkan klausa baru psl tanggjwb tuan wifi hehe
<fairuz> aah
<fairuz> tapi sekarang takde lagi law untuk wajibkan tuan wifi untuk securekan wifi dia
<fairuz> kira kalau dia nak, dia open kasi takde passwd pun bole
<fairuz> sapa pakai iphone sini?
<fairuz> ping ejat excalibr 
<ejat> pong
<excalibr> ejat ah pakai ai pong
<excalibr> kan kan?
<excalibr> apa masalah ubuntu aku ni..selalu sgt tak keluar display lepas login kat login screen..skrin hitam tak keluar apa
<fairuz> dah try IOS6 punya apple map orang duk kutuk tu?
<fairuz> memang takleh pakai eh? 
<fairuz> excalibr: macam pernah kena dulu, tak ingat dah apa sebab dia
<ejat> haah .. i x perasan
<ejat> tp my friend la cakap pasal map
<excalibr> fairuz: ada fix ke
<fairuz> excalibr: aku dulu set nomodeset
<fairuz> terus ok
<fairuz> tambah kat kernel punya boot option
<fairuz> jap aku cari kat google
<fairuz> nomodeset
<fairuz> The newest kernels have moved the video mode setting into the kernel.   So all the programming of the hardware specific clock rates and  registers on the video card happen in the kernel rather than in the X  driver when the X server starts.. This makes it possible to have high  resolution nice looking splash (boot) screens and flicker free  transitions from boot splash to login screen. Unfortunately, on some  cards this doesnt work properly and
<fairuz> ha betul la nomodeset, 
<fairuz> bagus jugak ingatan aku nih
<fairuz> excalibr: tengah try ka
<fairuz> kInOzAwA: lambat masuk 
<kInOzAwA> owh tadi ipv6 prob ler plak
<kInOzAwA> baru balik ngeteh ngan kwn td
<kInOzAwA> tgk dh ok.. hehe
<kInOzAwA> apa bikin fairuz ?
<fairuz> oho
<fairuz> aku kat opis lg nih, tengah siapkan report measurement
<kInOzAwA> ooo... kt sana skang pkl berapa?
<fairuz> 7.30
<fairuz> ade measurement nak kena buat balik pulak.. ades
<kInOzAwA> owhhh ic
<kInOzAwA> okay silaý
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-11
<excalibr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/122039/dconf-editor-and-gconf-editor
<excalibr> dconf-editor and gconf-editor - Ask Ubuntu
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<excalibr> fairuz: http://www.forblogger.net/2012/10/warga-emas-berusia-50-tahun-duduki-pmr.html
<excalibr> Title:Warga Emas Berusia 50 Tahun Duduki PMR
<fairuz> excalibr: uihh dasyat
<excalibr> ye..smgt dia tu
<excalibr> patut diambik sbg contoh
<excalibr> butter late than never
<excalibr> lol
<fairuz> tu la semangat
<fairuz> tapi 50thn bagi aku tak kira warga emas lg
<kInOzAwA> warga silver tu fairuz 
<kInOzAwA> hehe
<fairuz> keke
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-12
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<excalibr> tak balik lagi fairuz ?
<fairuz> excalibr: blum lg
<excalibr> ada sifu python kat sini?
<excalibr> fairuz?
 * mypapit tak reti python
<fairuz> excalibr: kenape
<fairuz> tak pakar sangat
<fairuz> Meeting tadi baru abis
<fairuz> ping excalibr
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-13
<excalibr> pong
<ejat> pokes ang
<ejat> anyone ?
 * ejat pang fairuz 
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-14
<excalibr> mrpen = penreturns?
<aki___> hi
<aki___> do any of you guys need any help with Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-my 2013-10-07
<excalibr> apa tujuan git revert sebenarnya
<excalibr> >git revert is used to record some new commits to reverse the effect of some earlier commits
<excalibr> record??
<fairuz> excalibr: Basically untuk undo commit
<fairuz> kira contoh kat commit A ko tambah line +FOO
<fairuz> kalau ko buat git revert kat commit A, dia akan buat commit baru yang buang line -FOO
<fairuz> excalibr: orang undo cara ni kalau commit tu dah dipush ke blessed repo.
<fairuz> Kalau setakat nak undo kat local, pakai commit --amend je
<fairuz> takpun reset --soft 
<excalibr> ahh..baru aku paham
<fairuz> :-D
<excalibr> fairuz: mcm mana nak diff file yg kita tengah ubah dengan state sebelum fail tu diubah?
<excalibr> err nvm
<fairuz> excalibr: dapat dah ke :D
<fairuz> git diff aje
<fairuz> kalau changes tu dah masuk staging area, tambah option --cached
<excalibr> fairuz: aku ada 2-3 source file yg github treat mcm file biasa..boleh ke nak bagi dia treat file ni mcm file ext tertentu..biar ada markup bila view di web
<excalibr> markdown*
<fairuz> excalibr: tak sure
<fairuz> nak view kat github pun nak lawa2 ke hehe
<excalibr> haha
<excalibr> takda markdown susah nak baca :3
<excalibr> kInOzAwA teww
#ubuntu-my 2013-10-08
<fairuz> main git ke excalibr :D
<excalibr> lulz
<fairuz> ada orang pernah pakai Mandriva Pulse?
 * excalibr geleng kepala
<excalibr> fairuz: /j #myoss
<fairuz> excalibr: bereh. dah join
<ejat> uish .. join ape bro 
<ejat> fairuz: akhirnya terpaksa cari mako sendiri
<ejat> fairuz: tp kalau u nak contribute n7 pun ok jerk 
<ejat> ahaks 
<fairuz> :D
<fairuz> ejat: tak jumpa2 lagi
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> menghilang
<fairuz> kotak plak kucing dah lepak buat rumah
#ubuntu-my 2013-10-10
<angch> ?
<angch> did anything actually got decided?
 * angch missed it
#ubuntu-my 2013-10-13
<drebar> macam biasa la sini, takder orang
#ubuntu-my 2014-10-10
<mypapit> adlan sux
<adlan> yo mypapit mypapit_ 
#ubuntu-my 2015-10-06
<shah> ;]
 * shah slaps kInOzAwA around a bit with a large trout
#ubuntu-my 2015-10-09
<shah> ;]
#ubuntu-my 2015-10-11
<excalibr> Hi ejat
<shah> .
<ejat> ello excalibr
